# Hello from England



## lynnep (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, my name is Lynne and I have just taken on five fancy mice (all girls) rescues.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello Lynne, welcome!


----------

